

Makeuseof.com domain stolen from the owners Check yours - mg1313
http://thenextweb.org/2008/11/03/who-stole-makeuseofcom

======
mg1313
Ops, sorry...haven't checked HN before posting...I thought HN can see the
dupes, at least try to identify them (as Digg does)...

------
thenextweb
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=352258>

